# The wine vineyard shropshire january 2016



## tazong (Feb 1, 2016)

I sort of found this place by complete accident as i was looking at another location about half a mile away.
I was not even sure if it was derelict so approached with caution.
It was only at the end of the visit i put two and two together and realised it was a old vineyard - derrrrrrrrr
From what little information i have found out about the place it was established in 2006 and i think went out of business in about 2009 - 10.
Looking at old business records its state that the business was dissolved.

some photos of the day:















































This is a small video with betty flying overhead:



This is the longer video of where i explore the whole site:


----------



## Bones out (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks a good bumble.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 1, 2016)

Now that's a good post. If the business was dissolved, what happened to the wine?


----------



## tazong (Feb 1, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Now that's a good post. If the business was dissolved, what happened to the wine?



I dont know bud but i am trying to invent a spray that makes red wine stains vanish.

I really hope it comes off.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2016)

That's a great site tazong..something a bit different


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2016)

Someone say vineyard?  
Excellent stuff, it's a shame it's no longer operational, English wine is underrated! 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2016)

Cracking video and shots.


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2016)

We have a few decent vineyards in the Tamer valley and along the Camel river, our tea is not bad either, not to my taste mind but fair play, we are now making splendid drop of Almanac.
Nicely Done Taz, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 3, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan;320029 If the business was dissolved said:


> There was obviously very, very little and with no mention in Vintner's records of the period, suggests it was nothing to shout home about. Who knows, you may find a bottle somewhere, but I doubt it will be very palatable.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 3, 2016)

Wine vineyard? That definitely sounds like my kind of place to explore lol great pics and vid again


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 10, 2016)

Great photos and videos, good job


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 13, 2016)

Really liked the old petrol pump! Great report Tazong, enjoyed it


----------

